
Show HN: Changing and throttling http traffic with ARP poisoning - shinao
https://github.com/Shinao/CDansLair
======
shinao
Reposting from Reddit, always great to have both community feedback on it.

When I use arp poisoning and redirect the traffic I get a huge downgrade in
bandwidth (200kb/s->20kb/s), do you think it's because of the packets loss %
or something else can cause that ?

~~~
NetStrikeForce
First of all, nice job! It reminds me of the only use I had for Ettercap when
I was a little cheeky b..oy :) poison other people's IRC conversations. It was
great fun!

> do you think it's because of the packets loss % or something else can cause
> that ?

Potentially, but I think a network capture on both victims would surely
explain it. At some point you might be even getting some asymmetric traffic:
packets from A to B go through you, but from B to A don't, until the ARP cache
is poisoned again.

I'm not a coder (or a shitty one :)), so I can't infer from your code things
like how often do you renew your poisoning.

~~~
shinao
Thanks ! Yeah the results are always fun to watch.

Unfortunately I can't really capture the network on both victims, for lack of
devices one of the targeted machines is my router :/, I guess I should just
borrow one.

Good idea on the arp cache, I even had a problem with the refreshing rate at
some point so I increased the rate but maybe it still there but not
noticeable. Thank you :)

